
The Tax Overhaul Could Cripple the U.S. As a Leader in Science - rbanffy
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/609738/the-tax-overhaul-could-cripple-the-us-as-a-leader-in-science/?utm_source=twitter.com&utm_medium=social&utm_content=2017-12-11&utm_campaign=Technology+Review
======
chmaynard
American universities that provide taxable benefits to student employees can
offer them tax relief by simply paying the tax on their behalf. This solution
seems obvious to me, but those who argue against taxing tuition reimbursement
always ignore this point.

~~~
tdb7893
People aren't ignoring that point, it's just that for the university to pay
the tax it means that they would have to pay thousands of dollars per student
and that funding has to come from somewhere.

